# Has anyone converted a Oberon Journal cover to a Kindle Cover?



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

If so, I'm looking for tips.    I have a journal cover that has never been used (Celtic Hounds), and I think I'd like to see if I can re-use it.  Someone posted a while ago that they just stuck the original cover into an Oberon journal cover and it worked.  I tried that and mine doesn't fit.  So if anyone has done a conversion I'm interested in hearing how you did it.


----------



## cnssbu (Feb 2, 2009)

I took a Tree of Life Journal Cover and placed heavy duty Velcro tape on the cover and my kindle ~ now it is converted into a "kindle cover"!

I placed the Velcro, with the fuzzy Velcro pieces attached to the kindle, around the battery cover (a piece on each side of the rectangle) and one piece on the kindle above the battery cover but away from the switches - 

It has worked brilliantly ~ even without a screen cover ~ 

Good Luck!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm curious which size journal you have.  The post I read converted one that was 6x9 inches.  I just bought a journal myself (Creekbed Maple) and hope that it fits.


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> If so, I'm looking for tips.  I have a journal cover that has never been used (Celtic Hounds), and I think I'd like to see if I can re-use it. Someone posted a while ago that they just stuck the original cover into an Oberon journal cover and it worked. I tried that and mine doesn't fit. So if anyone has done a conversion I'm interested in hearing how you did it.


I bought the Celtic Hounds 6X9 cover to convert into a Kindle Cover.I liked that the journal was a wrap around while the Kindle cover is only the front. It works great and is beautiful. I just slipped the cover right into the flaps where the journal came out. You definitely have to have the 6X9 for it to fit. There's lots of room around the edges. The only thing that doesn't work great so far is folding it back. But then I never did that with the original cover so it's pretty stiff. I really doubt I'll fold it back much but if I decide to do that I'll just cut the original cover at the spine that will make it easier to fold. Now all I need is a little piece of velcro to make the Kindle more secure.


----------



## cnssbu (Feb 2, 2009)

I used a 6 x 9 journal for the conversion to a kindle cover ~ 

While the Oberon covers are stiff at first ~ because it is a fine leather  ~ it will loosen with use, mine has nicely, I always fold back the cover.

There is no need to cut your journal/kindle cover to make it fold back easily ~ cutting the cover would seriously weaken the leather and shorten the life of the cover


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have two of them now and absolutely love using my Oberon journal cover.  I have pictures of my "conversion" posted and have tried for over half an hour now to copy and paste them in here with no success.  If, when you are in Accessories.... you go to the discussions on page 11..... there you will find the topic "Oberon w/corners... yes you read it right".... then go to page 9 of that discusssion, you can see the pictures I posted of my Kindle in my Oberon journal cover.  I simply took the journal out and slid the cover my Kindle came with into the "sleeves" of the Oberon cover.  That gave me the upper and lower left corners to use for holding my Kindle.  I then put one piece of velcro on the lower back right corner of my Kindle and the matching piece on the sleeve of the Oberon cover.  It holds it perfectly and I have tried the "shake test" holding it over my bed to make sure it is secure.  Having the velcro on the lower right corner also gives me enough room at the top right corner to easily turn on Whispernet when I need it without having to remove my Kindle.  As you can see.... the journal gives me about 1" all around the Kindle and protects it much better than it would if the Kindle was out near the edge of the cover where it can get hit by something coming in between the front and back covers.  I love using my journal covers.... just my personal preference.......


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I have two of them now and absolutely love using my Oberon journal cover. I have pictures of my "conversion" posted and have tried for over half an hour now to copy and paste them in here...


Hopefully this works:
























View in the original thread here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115.msg13469.html#msg13469


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Very cool, thank you for the "demo"! This opens up a whole new range of possibilities (like I needed any more options to choose from!)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it bad that I am thinking of how you could use one Oberon cover inside of the journal? The journal would give extra protection around the edges and additional padding. I could take Tavar out in his Kindle Oberon cover out of the journal cover for reading and then returing Tavar to his protective journal.

hmmmmm


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm thinking it must add a lot of extra weight.  I mean the Oberon cover is already about 13 oz and you add the stock cover thats about 9 oz and a kindle and you have a very heavy device.  How comfortable it is to hold for long periods?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

That is why I would take the Kindle cover, with Tavar, out of the Journal when reading. When I am done reading, I could put it back into the journal.

Really, I am looking for a way of justifying buying another Oberon cover when I really don't need one.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Is it bad that I am thinking of how you could use one Oberon cover inside of the journal? The journal would give extra protection around the edges and additional padding. I could take Tavar out in his Kindle Oberon cover out of the journal cover for reading and then returing Tavar to his protective journal.


I'm thinking there must be some cheaper way to do this than an oberon in an oberon. 

Thanks for all the responses! I tried the method that Praise used, but my original cover is slightly too big to pull it off. It wouldn't close without popping off the battery cover  And I'd rather not hack apart the original cover. I can also use velcro, but I was hoping for some inspiration for screen protection. hmmmm.....


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses! I tried the method that Praise used said:


> I'm thinking it must add a lot of extra weight. I mean the Oberon cover is already about 13 oz and you add the stock cover thats about 9 oz and a kindle and you have a very heavy device. How comfortable it is to hold for long periods?


Having the two covers doesn't seem heavy to me at all and holding it is not a problem.... I read 3-4 hrs per day on the average.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't read through this whole thread, so I apologize if this is duplicative, but I thought it might be helpful to see the journal and the k1 cover side by side. There is quite a difference in size and thickness IMO...I hope this is helpful to those that are trying to retrofit the journal into a cover


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

> I'm thinking there must be some cheaper way to do this than an oberon in an oberon.


I was joking.I wouldn't do that. Heck, I am too cheap to buy a second Oberon to alternate with my first Oberon. I figured I would try and get into the accessory mind set. Clearly, I failed miserably.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I had previously made my own cover from another journal, but then I got the Oberon journal with the bear on it so I could swap them out if necessary (and then I got the Creekbed Maple cover and the Roof of Heaven cover, but that's another story for another thread.)

I cut the pages out of the Oberon journal, and then put velcro on the inside of the journal cover (the book part, not the leather part). Then I decided I really didn't like seeing the hack job I had done on the cover, so I bought a small piece of suede-like fabric at Hobby Lobby and put it over the inside of the journal (still the book part) and slid it back into the cover. Voila! I'll try to find the camera and take pictures of it. I thought it turned out very well. Except that I put velcro tabs on the book, so I was then obligated to go find an exacto knife and cut the fabric so the velcro was actually usable. Ah well, live and learn.

I have not found it to be particularly heavy.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

This looks great, Robin - I like how this turned out.  Is your velcro attached to the actual oberon pocket or to the book thingy that goes inside the pocket?


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not sure why my Amazon cover didn't fit in the Oberon Journal. It was so tight that when I tried to shut it the battery cover would pop off.

Thanks Pawlaw and Robin for your pics. It is nice to see a comparison of the sizes and a retrofit. I caved under pictures pressure and bought Roof of Heaven yesterday, but I'm still pondering a conversion for my Kindle 2. I use the Kindle often, but for some reason I'm hesitant to write in a journal. I carry around a moleskine and pens with great intentions, but haven't written a thing.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm considering naming one of my journals "Confessions of the KindleKrazy: the True Story of a Once-Sane Stay-at-Home Mom-turned Kindle/Amazon/Kindleboards/Postmen/Accessory Stalker who entered the only 12-Step Program for the Kindle-Insane ironically created on the Kindleboards by other similarly inflicted kindlenuts!" Oh wait, that's too long and the fact that I sat and wrote it is evidence of the insanity that plagues my world  [i'm just kidding...sort of ]


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi pawlaw.
One of the velcros is attached to the book part, and two are attached to the actual leather of the cover.  If that makes sense.  I'm more than a little afraid that it doesn't.  Make sense.  If anyone here is a fan of Fawlty Towers, I feel a little like John Cleese in the episode where the Germans came.  And I haven't even been hit by a moose.
In any case, since I am fairly clumsy, I like to make good and sure that my kindle is very securely attached to any one of my crafted products.  So, three velcros it is, but the most recent covers I picked up have corners.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Robin - I totally don't know about Faulty Towers...am i the moose in that scenario?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

lol, no you're not the moose. I guess. Unless you have antlers, I suppose. I can't remember what all happens in that episode, but I do know that a moose head falls off the wall and hits John Cleese. They take him to the hospital, and he escapes to wreak havoc in his own B&B with a bunch of German tourists.
Here, it's easier to just post the link than try to explain. I've been taking a LOT of cold medicine this week. And frankly, it's starting to show.
Enjoy!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> I'm considering naming one of my journals "Confessions of the KindleKrazy: the True Story of a Once-Sane Stay-at-Home Mom-turned Kindle/Amazon/Kindleboards/Postmen/Accessory Stalker who entered the only 12-Step Program for the Kindle-Insane ironically created on the Kindleboards by other similarly inflicted kindlenuts!" ]


If you form a group, let me know.  The UPSP woman delivered an amazon box today and I just about peed myself. Then I remembered that I order something from Amazon about every two weeks or so anyway. But I am diligently looking at my online credit card account to see when Amazon actually charges K2 on it. It leads to a "Your item has been shipped" notice -- woo hoo!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> If you form a group, let me know.  The UPSP woman delivered an amazon box today and I just about peed myself. Then I remembered that I order something from Amazon about every two weeks or so anyway. But I am diligently looking at my online credit card account to see when Amazon actually charges K2 on it. It leads to a "Your item has been shipped" notice -- woo hoo!


Ha Ha, you might want to overnight some "protective garments" for the big day.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I"m sure that this has been asked before, but since I'm still kind of new here...

Will Oberon ever make a special order custom cover for someone out of a journal design? I"m really liking the Waterfall design.

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=popup&id=988


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> I"m sure that this has been asked before, but since I'm still kind of new here...
> 
> Will Oberon ever make a special order custom cover for someone out of a journal design? I"m really liking the Waterfall design.
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=popup&id=988


They have in the past, but they replied recently to some requests with no. They are probably just swamped right now getting ready for the next generation of Kindles.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> One of the velcros is attached to the book part, and two are attached to the actual leather of the cover.


Thanks...I wondered but wasn't sure...I think it looks great though.



robin.goodfellow said:


> lol, no you're not the moose. I guess. Unless you have antlers, I suppose. I can't remember what all happens in that episode, but I do know that a moose head falls off the wall and hits John Cleese. They take him to the hospital, and he escapes to wreak havoc in his own B&B with a bunch of German tourists.
> Here, it's easier to just post the link than try to explain. I've been taking a LOT of cold medicine this week. And frankly, it's starting to show.
> Enjoy!


That was hysterical....I love John Cleese. I especially like "the funny walk"...


DawnOfChaos said:


> If you form a group, let me know.  The UPSP woman delivered an amazon box today and I just about peed myself. Then I remembered that I order something from Amazon about every two weeks or so anyway. But I am diligently looking at my online credit card account to see when Amazon actually charges K2 on it. It leads to a "Your item has been shipped" notice -- woo hoo!


How funny...yes, I got my mighty bright lite the other day and for such a small item, they sure did send it in a kindle-sized box...my heart skipped a beat...the USPS and UPS delivery people now expect me to be at the door when they drive up...opening it as they walk up the walkway...pre-kindle, they wouldn't even know I was home...I would just find random packages on my doorstep..


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

If you need something else to occupy your time, Pawlaw, amazon sells the Fawlty Towers whole series on Dvd.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I always enjoyed seeing what the "Fawlty Towers" sign outsite the hotel had been rearranged to on the credits


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Flowery Otters


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> If you need something else to occupy your time, Pawlaw, amazon sells the Fawlty Towers whole series on Dvd. I highly recommend it.


I really don't need another something to do...finding accessories for my kindle and taking care of my kids is taking up about 90 percent of my time already, and unfortunately, lately it seems that it has been in that order  

I'm really looking forward to the k2 getting here because I will be able to refocus (I am a bit OCD). I will check out that fawlty towers though, because I think DH and I would get a kick out of watching it when the kids go to bed (also when we watch our tivod CSIs).

Thanks for letting me know! Lee Ann


----------

